
Show HN: Website Down Alert - wayn3
http://zophoz.com
======
tobltobs
That is a bit too minimalistic. How often do you ping? What do you do on no
response at all or no DNS resolution? Do you send an email when the server is
up again? Do you have different IP you ping from? Do you send a message when
the server is up again? When you don't confirm emails, what is your strategy
to prevent abuse? How can I stop/delete an existing monitor? Who are you? Why
should I trust you?

------
wayn3
Enter Email and URL. Receive Alert when Website is down.

question: would you rather receive a text message?

